# Kamikaze Drones



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll put it up here because its interesting. Lets look at an automated vehicle modified at little. 
You could quite literally have 1 or 50 cruising the streets for days looking an opportunity to strike. Its not even difficult. Even a little delivery robot.

http://amp.abc.net.au/article/11452040


----------

